# Ping Anruf 01377665514



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

wurde heute von 01377665514 angeklingelt.
Habe zurück gerufen war ne Band ansage das ich erfolgreich an der umfrage teil genommen habe und haben aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Oh, die selbe Nummer hat mich heute auch angerufen. 

Da ich grundsätzlich bei unbekannten Nummern skeptisch bin, hab ich erst im Netz geschaut. Glücklicherweise! Danke für Deine Info!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Ich hab auch zurueckgerufen. Die Telekom sollte mal was dagegen unternehmen


----------



## Niclas (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zurueckgerufen.


Warum?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Telekom sollte mal was dagegen unternehmen


Was  hat die Telekom damit zu tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Ich habe auch zurück gerufen. Dachte es wäre eine Handynummer, weil ich mich verguckt hab. Habe 0173 anstatt 0137 gelesen. Weiß einer was für Kosten da entstanden sind? Alles [.......]!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Hallo!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zurueckgerufen. Die Telekom sollte mal was dagegen unternehmen



Die Verantwortlichen sitzen bei Versatel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/317646-post8.html

Aber dort reagiert man nicht und reibt vermutlich sich die Hände in freudiger Erwartung des Goldregens aus kriminellen Machenschaften. Sucht mal hier im Forum, Versatel ist nicht zum ersten Mal im Zusammenhang mit verbotenen Ping-Anrufen aufgefallen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

ich würde bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige erstatten. Ich wurde heute auch angerufen von der nr. 01377665514. Ich wusste nicht wer ist, und da ich Anrufe von Arbeitgeber erwarte, dachte ich wäre ein Arbeitgeber am Telefon. Habe zurück angerufen und war eine Bandansage. Ich habe noch einmal dort angerufen und wieder die gleiche Bandansage. Es wurde mir 2 mal 3,99 Euro von meinem Prepaid-Karte-Guthaben weggenommen. Das ist ein ganz rafinierter [.....]. Da soll mal die Polizei und die Staatsanwaltschaft eingreifen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Hi, ich wurde heut abend auch angerufen, aber warum zurückrufen??? Wäre es wichtig, würde derjenige schon nochmals anrufen! Warum ruft ihr also zurück???
Ruft einfach nur dann zurück, wenn ihr die Nummer kennt, alle anderen rufen wieder an, wenn sie was wollen!
So spart ihr ne Menge Geld und ne Menge Nerven!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Hat hier eben auch geklingelt. Erstmal Google benutzt und hier gelandet. Zum Glück. Scheinen ja gerade heute unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*Ungerecht*

Was sind denn das..... für Leute??? 

Unglaublich........... wer sich wieder mal so einen Schwachsinn ausgedacht hat, nur um sich an gutgläubigen Menschen zu bereichern.

Es ist einfach erschreckend wie skrupellos diese [.......] versuchen einem das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Ich wüsste gerne wieviele Menschen zurückgerufen haben? 

Allein diese Zahl wird in die Millionen gehen. Wenn man diese mit den 3,99€ multipliziert wissen wir in was für Dimensionen diese [.......] abkassieren.

Das ist zum Himmel stinkende Abzocke!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ... Verantwortlichen ... bei Versatel:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/317646-post8.html
> 
> Aber dort reagiert man nicht und reibt vermutlich sich die Hände in freudiger Erwartung des Goldregens aus kriminellen Machenschaften.



Beim letzten Mal erklärte Versatel, laut Bundesnetzagentur als Inhaber der Nummer geführt, es sei gar nicht deren Nummer. Das wurde meines Wissens niemals geklärt, zumindest nicht öffentlich. Der Verdacht, dass jemand das schmutzige Geld eingesteckt hat, konnte damals nicht ausgeräumt werden. Es blieb ein deftiges Gschmäckle...



> unter Bezugnahme auf .. teilen wir mit, *dass die Rufnummer 0137 / 7177095 nicht im Netz der Vodafone D2 GmbH geschaltet ist. *
> Wir unterhalten keinerlei geschäftliche Beziehung zum Inhaber dieser  Rufnummer und können Ihnen daher auch keine Auskünfte zu dessen Person  erteilen. Der Anschlussinhaber ist uns unbekannt.


Man kann denen glauben.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

Gott sei Dank habe ich eure Beiträge zu dieser mysteriösen Nummer gefunden!!! DANKE!!!

Ich habe ebenfalls am Mittwochabend und gestern Abend einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten, bin nicht dran gegangen, weil es nur ein kurzes "anklingeln" war. Sowas ist eine riesen Sauerei und sollte auf jeden Fall bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*Ping Anruf 01377665518*

Hatte um 12:36 einen Ping-Anruf von o.G. Nummer.
Zum glück nicht zurück gerufen, solltet ihr auch nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping Anruf 01377665514*

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...AktHinw2010/20100721Ping-Anrufe.html?nn=64836


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*Bundesnetzagentur erlässt Maßnahmen gegen sog. Ping-Anrufe mit (0)137er-Rufnummern*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute auf ein aktuelles Aufkommen von sog. Ping-Anrufen reagiert und die unverzügliche Abschaltung der Rufnummern

(0)1377 665 500          (0)1377 665 505          (0)1377 665 510

(0)1377 665 501          (0)1377 665 506          (0)1377 665 511

(0)1377 665 502          (0)1377 665 507          (0)1377 665 512

(0)1377 665 503          (0)1377 665 508          (0)1377 665 513

(0)1377 665 504          (0)1377 665 509          (0)1377 665 514

angeordnet. Gleichzeitig wurde für diese Rufnummern rückwirkend ab dem 18.07.2010 ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verfügt.

Zahlreiche Verbraucher hatten sich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt und mitgeteilt, dass sie auf ihrem Handy einen sog. Ping-Anruf erhalten haben. Das Telefon klingelte nur einmal, in der Anruferliste wurde dabei eine der oben aufgeführten (0)137er-Rufnummern übermittelt.

Die Verbraucher sollten in der Annahme eines entgangenen Telefonanrufes zu einem Rückruf auf die kostenpflichtige Rufnummer bewegt werden. Bei einem Rückruf dieser Rufnummern ist jedoch lediglich eine Bandansage mit dem Inhalt „Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf bei unserer Umfrage. Ihr Anruf wurde soeben gezählt“ zu hören. Eine Preisansage erfolgte hierbei nicht.

Die Ping-Anrufe stellen einen unverlangten Werbeanruf dar, zu denen der Angerufene nach den hier vorliegenden Erkenntnissen im Vorfeld keine Einwilligung erteilt hat. Die Rechtswidrigkeit der Nummernnutzung ergibt sich zudem aber auch aus der fehlenden Preisansage sowie der nicht erlaubten Übermittlung der (0)137er-Rufnummern in der Anruferkennung.

Die Bundesnetzagentur dankt für die schnelle Information der Behörde durch aufmerksame Verbraucher. Weitere Hinweise in Bezug auf die oben genannten Rufnummern sind nicht mehr erforderlich.

Stand: 23.07.2010


----------



## Marco (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur erlässt Maßnahmen gegen sog. Ping-Anrufe mit (0)137er-Rufnummer*

Du musst jetzt nicht für jede Wasserstandsmeldung einen neuen Thread aufmachen, es reicht, wenn du in die bestehenden reinschreibst.

Marco


----------

